# DMT Dia-Flat needed



## Grunde (May 5, 2015)

Hi. I'm pretty new here so I'm not allowed to post in the sales section (hopefully this doesn't get deleted). I'm in the market for a DMT Dia-Flat for my stones, and which seems to be unavailable in Europe. So far I've only checked Amazon.com who takes $179 plus shipping.

Say, could anybody here maybe point me in the direction of a vendor who wil be willing to ship it to Norway for less than $102 (yes, ONE HUNDRED BUCKS!!)

I wish for the best

Grunde


----------



## chiffonodd (May 6, 2015)

From Amazon Germany: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B008PRBUWW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


Could also consider this? http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/atoma-140-diamond-plate/


----------



## zoze (May 6, 2015)

Check out dictum.com


----------



## _PixelNinja (May 6, 2015)

If you don't mind getting the ATOMA instead, consider looking at Tools from Japan. Stu is selling the ATOMA #140 for 63.51 at the current exchange rate.


----------



## Grunde (May 6, 2015)

Thanks everybody.
Atoma you say? Do you have any experience with it yourself? How big is it? 
I was kind of intrigued by the large surface on the DMT, albeit the price is a bit rich.


----------



## _PixelNinja (May 6, 2015)

I have an ATOMA #140. The dimensions are 210mm x 75mm. People tend to prefer ATOMA over DMT because they are less prone to stick to your stones when you flatten them.


----------



## mhpr262 (May 8, 2015)

This dealer here has quite the selection. 
http://www.feines-werkzeug.de/index.php/cat/c105_Diamantschaerfer.html
I am currently waiting for a kitchen knife I have ordered there, when it has arrived I am going to drive to hte shop (just 50 km). If you find something you want in the online shop can I can buy it for you and ship it to you. I have no idea when the knife arrives (it's been more than three weeks since I ordered ... ) so you had better not be in a hurry.


----------



## uc357 (May 10, 2015)

Lee Valley Tools sell it for $105.00 CAD 
http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=70346&cat=1,43072


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 10, 2015)

uc357 said:


> Lee Valley Tools sell it for $105.00 CAD
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=70346&cat=1,43072



Quite certain that is the usd price. They also have the dmt:
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=70617&cat=1,43072

They often have free shipping promos (may just be Canada and possibly USA?) so worth looking into


----------



## dough (May 12, 2015)

I have both atoma and dmt. There are a few differences and the atoma is a little better product but one the thing that could help with shipping is the atoma is much lighter.


----------



## bkdc (May 14, 2015)

Well, I can't say that the Atoma is a better product for stone flattening than the DMT Diaflat. There is a huge difference. The DMT Diaflat is MUCH LARGER than a standard DMT diamond plate. It is also certified to be +/- 0.0005 inches flat across. It is designed to give you a guaranteed flat stone. The 175 to 200 dollar price tag reflects the size and quality of the Diaflat.

I have both. I use the Atoma 140 for flattening coarse stones. The DMT is much better and faster at flattening stones that are higher grit (3000 plus), but it is extremely slow at flattening coarse stones.


----------



## Grunde (May 20, 2015)

Well that was good help indeed. Thanks everybody!
I guess I'll have to buy both then. Luckily I just sold my house.
Maybe I throw in a few new stones too and see what the vendors say about shipping costs.

Part of the problem I think is that Amazone only offers fast shipping. I would be willing to accept shipping by yak caravan via Mongolia if it costs me less than ONE HUNDRED DOLLARS.
Thanks again for all the help.


----------

